# The Binding Of Isaac /Rebirth



## Reenhard (Apr 23, 2015)

I love this game to death, whoever who dosen't know what Binding of Isaac is, look at the spoiler below. If you can't take disturbing things. Leave this thread... I suppose pppft







Spoiler



"The players control a crying naked child named Isaac or one of six other unlockable characters. After his mother receives a message from God demanding the life of her son as proof of her faith, Isaac flees into the monster-filled basement of their home.











The Binding of Isaac is a top-down 2D dungeon crawler game in which the player controls Isaac or one of six other unlockable characters as they explore the dungeons located in Isaac's basement. The game's mechanics and presentation is similar to the dungeons of The Legend of Zelda, while incorporating random, procedurally-generated levels.[6] On each floor of the basement dungeon, the player must fight monsters in a room before continuing onto the next room. Along the way, the player can collect money to buy equipment from shopkeepers, keys to unlock special treasure rooms, and new weapons and power-ups to strengthen their chances against the enemies. Each floor of the dungeon includes a boss which the player must defeat before continuing to the next level. On the sixth of eight floors, the player fights Isaac's mother; after defeating her, Isaac crawls into her womb. Later levels are significantly harder, culminating in a fight against the heart of Isaac's mother on the eighth floor. An optional ninth floor, Sheol contains the boss Satan. If you choose to go to the Cathedral you can fight Isaac himself which is then followed by Blue Baby, the final boss in the game.






First game






Rebirth

The game's title and plot were inspired by the Biblical story known as the Binding of Isaac. According to McMillen, the game touches on dark, adult themes including child abuse, infanticide, neglect, suicide, abortion, and how religion might negatively affect a child; all concepts which video games generally avoid." - Binding Of Isaac Wikipedia.



Whoever who is a fan of this game, What is your favourite item and character? 
I love Cain/Judas with the item The Pinking Shears and Guppys head.
And my favourtie combination is Brimestone and Tammys head...soOP...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 24, 2015)

Those game are ****ing peak, especially Rebirth since with the controller it was a bit easier.

I dunno, from the first game I loved Eve but she pretty much sucked in Rebirth and same with that other one. Now I like Azazel the best.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 24, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Those game are ****ing peak, especially Rebirth since with the controller it was a bit easier.
> 
> I dunno, from the first game I loved Eve but she pretty much sucked in Rebirth and same with that other one. Now I like Azazel the best.



Eve is too weak for me. I want to go with high damage so Im sure I can take down any bosses


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 24, 2015)

Love the game, Azazel is my favorite


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah Eve was my favorite until I got Cain in the first game lol (I never got Judas or the other guys)


----------

